# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Species of the week: Angels Madagascar frog

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) October 18th, 2011 07:51 AM: Species of the week: Angels Madagascar frog*

As the name suggests Angels Madagascar frog (Boehmantis microtympanum)*lives exclusively in Madagascar, specifically in southeastern Madagascar. This is a brook-dwelling frog species, often found on large stones in fast-flowing rocky torrents. Angels Madagascar frog is mainly active at night, but is sometimes found jumping on the stones in the afternoon. There are no records of [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------

